# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  أعرف شخصيتك من رقمك المفضل ...

## القلب الجريح

اعرف شخصيتك من رقمك 

تعتقد بعض الحضارات القديمة بوجود صلة بين العدد الناتج من جمع ارقام تاريخ الميلاد وحياة الإنسان بحيث تؤثر على طبيعة شخصيته ، وهو ما يسمى بعلم الأعداد . إذ يرمز كل رقم إلى شخصية ذات صفات معينة . 

مثال : إذا كان تاريخ ميلادك هو 15/8/1982 

اجمع الأرقام كالتالي : 5+1+8+2+8+9+1 = 34 …. 
ثم اجمع ناتج الجمع : 4+3 = 7 ……… إذا أنت شخصية رقم 7. 

ولما تجمعون شوفوا الارقام اسفل اوكي 

بس لا أحد يكتب لي ميلاده كامل بس يذكر لي الرقم ويشوف هل ينطبق عليه التحليل ولا لأ ... 

يلاااااااااا نبدأ ... 

.....1 مستقل ومعتز بشخصيتك : أنت قائد بالفطرة ولك آرائك الخاصة ، تميل إلى المبادرة في كل شئ وتترك انطباع قوي لدى كل من تقابل . قوي الإرادة ولا تحب الطرق غير المباشرة ، تعشق المغامرات والتحديات ولا تهرب أبدا من أيه عقبة قد تواجهك . يفضل أن تكون في مركز قيادي في العمل لقدرتك على تشجيع من حولك . احذر من التكبر ، فكر في الآخرين قبل أن تفكر في نفسك. 

.……2 تحب مساعدة الغير وتشعر معهم : أنت لا تبحث عن لفت الانتباه ، وتتفهم مشاعر من حولك لذا تبحث عن دور مساعد في الحياة . أنت طيب وتراعي حقوق الآخرين ، وتبحث عن التوازن والانسجام . لديك قدرة مميزة على تهدئة الناس وحل المشاكل مما يمكنك أن تكون مصلح اجتماعي أو سياسي ناجح . ولأنك إنسان متعاون ن يكون العمل ضمن فريق هو الأنسب لك ، نقطة ضعفك هي عدم قدرتك على اتخاذ القرارات .……3 اجتماعي متفتح ومقبل على الحياة : أنت روح الحفلات ، اجتماعي ، ودود ، تحب المرح وعادة تكون محط أنظار من حولك . يظهر التنوع في كلا من حياتك المهنية والاجتماعية ، مبدع وذو خيال واسع لذا تنجذب تلقائيا نحو الآداب والفنون والإعلام . ولدت محظوظا لذا يتوافر لديك المال والحظ السعيد . بسبب طبيعتك المتفائلة ، قد يغلب تصرفاتك بعض الطيش . 

. ……4 جدي ومتوازن ، تأخذ الحياة على محمل الجد : إنسان صادق ، تتحمل المسئولية وواقعي ، لا تتعب أبدا من العمل الدؤوب ، تنتبه إلى تفاصيل الأمور . بينما تفتقد إلى الإبداع ولكنك تتمتع بحس منطقي قوي . منظم جدا ولك طرقك الفعالة في الحياة التي تجعل منك عنصر مفيد جدا في أي فريق عمل وتجلب لك النجاح والتكريم . قد تواجهك مشكلة عنادك ، فحين تصر على أمر ، لا شئ في الدنيا يثنيك عنه. 

. ……5 ذكاؤك خارق : أنت لماح ، سريع البديهة ولك القدرة على تعلم مهارات ومعلومات جديدة بسرعة . فكرك السريع وذهنك دائم التفكير قد يجعل منك إنسان غير قادر على الراحة ، ولكنه يعود عليك بالمنفعة إذ يمكنك التكيف مع الظروف بسرعة والإبداع المتجدد . التنوع شئ مهم في حياتك . وتعيش حياتك في حركة دائمة ، تحب أن تخوض المخاطر وبما أنك شخص محظوظ فإنك تخرج منها بسلام . 

.……6 شخص مسئول ومخلص .. أنت محل ثقة : نظرا لصفاتك الأصيلة ، تقدر على فرض احترامك على أصدقاؤك ، كما أنك الشخص المناسب لرعاية منزل الأسرة ، حيث تكون أسعد لحظات حياتك عندما تكون محاطا بجو أسري . لديك طاقات إبداعية كبيرة تؤثر في محيطك لتجعل منه مكانا مريح ومتناغم معك . تنجذب إلى العمل المهني وإلى الأعمال التي تنطوي على الرعاية . 

.……7 غامض ، ذكي ، منطو على ذاتك : أنت مفتون بطريقة عمل الأشياء وتفكير الناس وكيف تحدث المواقف … تحب أن تعرف ماذا يحدث ومن ثم تحلله ، لذا تكون متخصصا في مجال معين ولست ملما بكثير من المعلومات لذا تجذبك المهن التي تتطلب ذكاء عالي . تميل إلى التحفظ وعدم الوضوح كما يمكن وصفك بالمثالية في كل شئ ، تهمك الجودة أكثر من الكمية ولكم تحاول أن تكون متسامحا أكثر . 

8……صادق عملي ، لديك دوافع كبيرة للحياة : الراحة المادية ، الأمان والاستقرار عوامل رئيسية لسعادتك لذا أنت على استعداد للعمل ليلا نهارا لتصل إلى مستوى الحياة الذي تصبو إليه . أنت منظم رائع وفعال تمتاز بالثقة بالنفس ولك مهارات إدارية عالية تجذبك إلى عالم الإدارة والأعمال وبالتالي تحصل على القوة والوجاهة المرتبطة بهذا المجال . أنت أكثر الأرقام حظا . 

.……9 معطاء ولديك الكثير لتقدمه : متفائل ومفعم بالحماس ، مبدع وخلاق ، شخصيتك تجذب من حولك بدفء إحساسك . لديك شهية كبيرة للحياة وتود أن تجرب كل شئ فيها . أنت معلم بفطرتك وتحب أن تشارك الجميع بحكمتك وعلمك . مهما تعمل ، فأنت تفرض احترامك كمثل أعلى يمكن اتباعه . تأكد أنك لا تعد أكثر مما تفي ... 


يلا خلونا نعرف شخصيا تكم …......... 

منقوووووووووووول

----------


## ميمو

بصراحة انا طلع رقمي صفر
عنجد 

شو  يعني بتكون شخصيتي

----------


## القلب الجريح

اممممممممممممممممم

صفر 

خديها مني 

انتي غير الناس 

ويمكن تجمعي صفات الكل 

مستقل ومعتز بشخصيتك : أنت قائد بالفطرة ولك آرائك الخاصة ، تميل إلى المبادرة في كل شئ وتترك انطباع قوي لدى كل من تقابل . قوي الإرادة ولا تحب الطرق غير المباشرة ، تعشق المغامرات والتحديات ولا تهرب أبدا من أيه عقبة قد تواجهك . يفضل أن تكون في مركز قيادي في العمل لقدرتك على تشجيع من حولك . احذر من التكبر ، فكر في الآخرين قبل أن تفكر في نفسك. 

.……2 تحب مساعدة الغير وتشعر معهم : أنت لا تبحث عن لفت الانتباه ، وتتفهم مشاعر من حولك لذا تبحث عن دور مساعد في الحياة . أنت طيب وتراعي حقوق الآخرين ، وتبحث عن التوازن والانسجام . لديك قدرة مميزة على تهدئة الناس وحل المشاكل مما يمكنك أن تكون مصلح اجتماعي أو سياسي ناجح . ولأنك إنسان متعاون ن يكون العمل ضمن فريق هو الأنسب لك ، نقطة ضعفك هي عدم قدرتك على اتخاذ القرارات .……3 اجتماعي متفتح ومقبل على الحياة : أنت روح الحفلات ، اجتماعي ، ودود ، تحب المرح وعادة تكون محط أنظار من حولك . يظهر التنوع في كلا من حياتك المهنية والاجتماعية ، مبدع وذو خيال واسع لذا تنجذب تلقائيا نحو الآداب والفنون والإعلام . ولدت محظوظا لذا يتوافر لديك المال والحظ السعيد . بسبب طبيعتك المتفائلة ، قد يغلب تصرفاتك بعض الطيش . 

. ……4 جدي ومتوازن ، تأخذ الحياة على محمل الجد : إنسان صادق ، تتحمل المسئولية وواقعي ، لا تتعب أبدا من العمل الدؤوب ، تنتبه إلى تفاصيل الأمور . بينما تفتقد إلى الإبداع ولكنك تتمتع بحس منطقي قوي . منظم جدا ولك طرقك الفعالة في الحياة التي تجعل منك عنصر مفيد جدا في أي فريق عمل وتجلب لك النجاح والتكريم . قد تواجهك مشكلة عنادك ، فحين تصر على أمر ، لا شئ في الدنيا يثنيك عنه. 

. ……5 ذكاؤك خارق : أنت لماح ، سريع البديهة ولك القدرة على تعلم مهارات ومعلومات جديدة بسرعة . فكرك السريع وذهنك دائم التفكير قد يجعل منك إنسان غير قادر على الراحة ، ولكنه يعود عليك بالمنفعة إذ يمكنك التكيف مع الظروف بسرعة والإبداع المتجدد . التنوع شئ مهم في حياتك . وتعيش حياتك في حركة دائمة ، تحب أن تخوض المخاطر وبما أنك شخص محظوظ فإنك تخرج منها بسلام . 

.……6 شخص مسئول ومخلص .. أنت محل ثقة : نظرا لصفاتك الأصيلة ، تقدر على فرض احترامك على أصدقاؤك ، كما أنك الشخص المناسب لرعاية منزل الأسرة ، حيث تكون أسعد لحظات حياتك عندما تكون محاطا بجو أسري . لديك طاقات إبداعية كبيرة تؤثر في محيطك لتجعل منه مكانا مريح ومتناغم معك . تنجذب إلى العمل المهني وإلى الأعمال التي تنطوي على الرعاية . 

.……7 غامض ، ذكي ، منطو على ذاتك : أنت مفتون بطريقة عمل الأشياء وتفكير الناس وكيف تحدث المواقف … تحب أن تعرف ماذا يحدث ومن ثم تحلله ، لذا تكون متخصصا في مجال معين ولست ملما بكثير من المعلومات لذا تجذبك المهن التي تتطلب ذكاء عالي . تميل إلى التحفظ وعدم الوضوح كما يمكن وصفك بالمثالية في كل شئ ، تهمك الجودة أكثر من الكمية ولكم تحاول أن تكون متسامحا أكثر . 

8……صادق عملي ، لديك دوافع كبيرة للحياة : الراحة المادية ، الأمان والاستقرار عوامل رئيسية لسعادتك لذا أنت على استعداد للعمل ليلا نهارا لتصل إلى مستوى الحياة الذي تصبو إليه . أنت منظم رائع وفعال تمتاز بالثقة بالنفس ولك مهارات إدارية عالية تجذبك إلى عالم الإدارة والأعمال وبالتالي تحصل على القوة والوجاهة المرتبطة بهذا المجال . أنت أكثر الأرقام حظا . 

.……9 معطاء ولديك الكثير لتقدمه : متفائل ومفعم بالحماس ، مبدع وخلاق ، شخصيتك تجذب من حولك بدفء إحساسك . لديك شهية كبيرة للحياة وتود أن تجرب كل شئ فيها . أنت معلم بفطرتك وتحب أن تشارك الجميع بحكمتك وعلمك . مهما تعمل ، فأنت تفرض احترامك كمثل أعلى يمكن اتباعه . تأكد أنك لا تعد أكثر مما تفي ...

----------


## ميمو

معقول كل هالشي فيا


على كل حال يسلمو اخي القلب الجريح

ويعطيك العافية

----------


## القلب الجريح

ويسلمو خية 

واعذريني 
لانه مو من عندي

----------


## زهرة الهدى

اني طلع لي رقم سبعه

----------


## القلب الجريح

تسلمية خية عالمرور الكريم 

رقم سبعة يقول

7 غامض ، ذكي ، منطو على ذاتك : أنت مفتون بطريقة عمل الأشياء وتفكير الناس وكيف تحدث المواقف … تحب أن تعرف ماذا يحدث ومن ثم تحلله ، لذا تكون متخصصا في مجال معين ولست ملما بكثير من المعلومات لذا تجذبك المهن التي تتطلب ذكاء عالي . تميل إلى التحفظ وعدم الوضوح كما يمكن وصفك بالمثالية في كل شئ ، تهمك الجودة أكثر من الكمية ولكم تحاول أن تكون متسامحا أكثر . 

طبعا مو موثوق بها 
بس للتسلية 

وانتي اختي العزيزة 
خذي الزين منها وسويه والشين منها اتركيه اذا كان موجود

----------


## شجن

تسلم اخوي

واني طلع ليي رقم 3

…3 اجتماعي متفتح ومقبل على الحياة : أنت روح الحفلات ، اجتماعي ، ودود ، تحب المرح وعادة تكون محط أنظار من حولك . يظهر التنوع في كلا من حياتك المهنية والاجتماعية ، مبدع وذو خيال واسع لذا تنجذب تلقائيا نحو الآداب والفنون والإعلام . ولدت محظوظا لذا يتوافر لديك المال والحظ السعيد . بسبب طبيعتك المتفائلة ، قد يغلب تصرفاتك بعض الطيش .

----------


## القلب الجريح

تسلمي خية عالمرور الكريم 
والمشاركة  في  الموضوع المطروح

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center] وانا طلع لي رقم 8

8……صادق عملي ، لديك دوافع كبيرة للحياة : الراحة المادية ، الأمان والاستقرار عوامل رئيسية لسعادتك لذا أنت على استعداد للعمل ليلا نهارا لتصل إلى مستوى الحياة الذي تصبو إليه . أنت منظم رائع وفعال تمتاز بالثقة بالنفس ولك مهارات إدارية عالية تجذبك إلى عالم الإدارة والأعمال وبالتالي تحصل على القوة والوجاهة المرتبطة بهذا المجال . أنت أكثر الأرقام حظا 

    مشكور خيو على هالمشاركه الحلوه .. 
 فــرات.. [/align]

----------


## ReeNad

.……7 
غامض ، ذكي ، منطو على ذاتك : أنت مفتون بطريقة عمل الأشياء وتفكير الناس وكيف تحدث المواقف … تحب أن تعرف ماذا يحدث ومن ثم تحلله ، لذا تكون متخصصا في مجال معين ولست ملما بكثير من المعلومات لذا تجذبك المهن التي تتطلب ذكاء عالي . تميل إلى التحفظ وعدم الوضوح كما يمكن وصفك بالمثالية في كل شئ ، تهمك الجودة أكثر من الكمية ولكم تحاول أن تكون متسامحا أكثر .


ماشاء الله وش هالكلام
بصراحه ينطبق عليه(5)

مشكور أخوي القلب الجرح على موضوعك االحلو
بانتظار المزيد من مشاركاتك


تحياتي:اختك ريناد

----------


## دمعه حزن

مشكور اخوي القلب الجريح

انا بعد طلع لي رقم 7

.……7 
غامض ، ذكي ، منطو على ذاتك : أنت مفتون بطريقة عمل الأشياء وتفكير الناس وكيف تحدث المواقف … تحب أن تعرف ماذا يحدث ومن ثم تحلله ، لذا تكون متخصصا في مجال معين ولست ملما بكثير من المعلومات لذا تجذبك المهن التي تتطلب ذكاء عالي . تميل إلى التحفظ وعدم الوضوح كما يمكن وصفك بالمثالية في كل شئ ، تهمك الجودة أكثر من الكمية ولكم تحاول أن تكون متسامحا أكثر .


بس ما بينطبق عليي


تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## القلب الجريح

تشكرو عالمرور الكريم 
ولاحرمنا الله هالطلة البهية

----------


## أمل الظهور

أي الأرقام تفضل ؟؟ 

أكتشف شخصيتك من رقمك المفضل ... 

الرقم واحد : 

من يفضل هذا الرقم ينتمي إلى كل ماهو فردي و إيجابي 

ويفضل القيادة ، ويستطيع ان يفرض إحترامة . 





الرقم إثنين : 

يمثل الإنسجام والتوافق ، ويمكن أن يكون صاحب شخصية حالمة  
على جانب من اللطف والخيال  
يفضل الأعمال الفكرية أكثر من الأعمال اليدوية . 






الرقم ثلاثة : 


طموح ولا يقبل أبدا أن يكون في مركز ثانوي يحب السلطة والإنضباط  

وهو يستطيع تنفيذ الأوامر التي تصدر له ببراعة ويستطيع أن يحقق  

طموحه وينجح نجاحا كبيرا . 







الرقم أربعة : 

يتميز بشخصية عنيدة ومعاكسة يحب النقاش والجدال ويقف دائما بموقف  

الضد . 

رغم انه لايعتمد أن يكون مشاكسا إلا أن شخصيته وطبيعته تدفعه  

إلى هذا الموقف . 







الرقم خمسة : 

يتميز بالفصاحة وحبه للصداقة ،سريع التفكير وإتخاذ القرارات  

عاطفي ، ويفضل السرعه في إنجاز كل شيء . 






الرقم ستة : 

يتميز بالجاذبية الكبيرة ، يسعى دائما إلى المثالية  

ويميل إلى الفنون ، غضبه عنيف ويدفقعه إلى العناد. 






الرقم سبعة : 


على وفاق مع نفسه ويستطيع إقامة علاقات وصداقات بسهولة . 

يحب القراءة والسفر والإكتشاف ..يحب اعمال الخير وايمانه عميق . 







الرقم ثمانية : 


يحب الثبات ويتمتع بشخصية واضحة متحفظ ولا يحب إعلان مشاعره  

ويستطيع التضحية ، ليحقق النجاح الكبير ، مندفع أحيانا وعنيد . 






الرقم تسعة : 


يتحلى بالشجاعه غير عادية قد تقودة للتهور ويجازف ويتعرض  

للإنتقاد، عاطفي إلى درجة إن يتعرض للسخرية والخديعة . 








والآن ماهو رقمكم المفضل ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أختي أمل تسلمي على الموضوع الحلووو وبصراحه خفيف ولطيف وبالفعل يمكن الواحد يعرف شخصيته بمدى حبه لرقم من الارقام...الله يعطيج العافية .وتحياتي لج...شذى الزهراء

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

الرقم خمسة :


يتميز بالفصاحة وحبه للصداقة ،سريع التفكير وإتخاذ القرارات 


عاطفي ، ويفضل السرعه في إنجاز كل شيء .
يسلمو اموله علموضوع الحلو..

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورين على المرور 

شذى ، زهورة 

حضور لاحرمنا منه 

يسلمو

----------


## حزن العمر

الرقم واحد :

من يفضل هذا الرقم ينتمي إلى كل ماهو فردي و إيجابي

ويفضل القيادة ، ويستطيع ان يفرض إحترامة .

الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع
شكرا لك

تحيتي العطرة
حزن العمر

----------


## نور الهدى

*
*
*الرقم إثنين :*
*

*
*يمثل الإنسجام والتوافق ، ويمكن أن يكون صاحب شخصية حالمة* 
*
*
*على جانب من اللطف والخيال* 
*
*
*يفضل الأعمال الفكرية أكثر من الأعمال اليدوية .*

*الله يعطيك العافية اخية ام عبدالله* 

*وعساك على القوة* 

*وتسلم يدينك*

----------


## تاج

اممممم
مدري والله 
يتهيأ لي الرقم خمسة ..

----------


## الشرقي2006

الرقم ثمانيه
مشكورره ويعطيك الف عافيييه

الشــرقي

----------


## أمل الظهور

اشكر المتواجدين الكرام 

اهلا بكم 

حزن العمر ، أم محمد ، تاج ، الشرقي 

اسعدني تواجدكم 

يسلمووو

----------


## همسات وله

الرقم إثنين :



يمثل الإنسجام والتوافق ، ويمكن أن يكون صاحب شخصية حالمة 


على جانب من اللطف والخيال 


يفضل الأعمال الفكرية أكثر من الأعمال اليدوية 

الله يعطيك العافيه اختي ام عبودي 
تسلمين 
تحياتي لك 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

الرقم إثنين :



يمثل الإنسجام والتوافق ، ويمكن أن يكون صاحب شخصية حالمة 


على جانب من اللطف والخيال 


يفضل الأعمال الفكرية أكثر من الأعمال اليدوية .


مشكورة خيتو على الطرح المفيد
ويعطيج ربي العافية

----------


## أمل الظهور

همسات وله ، توته بحرانية  العزيزات 

اهلا بكم ...

مرور لاعدمناه 

ربي لايحرمنا منكم يارب

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*


*الرقم ستة* 

*هو رقم المفضل..*

*تسلمين اخيه*

*امل الظهور* 

*ويعطيش الف الف عافية..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

الرقم تسعة :




يتحلى بالشجاعه غير عادية قد تقودة للتهور ويجازف ويتعرض 



للإنتقاد، عاطفي إلى درجة إن يتعرض للسخرية والخديعة .

موضوع جميل سلمت يمينك 
لكن لا اعتقد ان هذه الصفات تنطبق على شخصيتي
نعم اجازف في بعض الاحيان لكن ليس الى حد التهور
بالنسبة للعاطفة فعقلي يتحكم بعاطفتي 
ولا اندفع وراء عاطفتي ابداا

----------


## العجمية

الرقم ثمانية :




يحب الثبات ويتمتع بشخصية واضحة متحفظ ولا يحب إعلان مشاعره 



ويستطيع التضحية ، ليحقق النجاح الكبير ، مندفع أحيانا وعنيد .

thanks a6ty 3ala hay almw'93 alrow3a

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الرقم ستة :**

**يتميز بالجاذبية الكبيرة ، يسعى دائما إلى المثالية* *

**ويميل إلى الفنون ، غضبه عنيف ويدفعه إلى العناد.*


*ألف شكر لك أختي .. أمووله ..*
*الله يعطيك العافيه  ..*
*دمتي بخير ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورين على المرور والتواجد 

سلمتم 

ربي يعطيكم العافية

----------


## ابو طارق

موضوع جميل وفيه يكتشف الانسان نفسه
ويستطيع ان يعبر عن شخصيته  


الرقم أربعة : 


يتميز بشخصية عنيدة ومعاكسة يحب النقاش والجدال ويقف دائما بموقف  


الضد . 


رغم انه لايعتمد أن يكون مشاكسا إلا أن شخصيته وطبيعته تدفعه  


إلى هذا الموقف . 
اعتقد اني من هذا النوع انما يوجد ايضا خصال كثيرة ومميزة لكل انسان  
مع كل التقدير والشكر  
محمود سعد

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

الرقم إثنين : 

يمثل الإنسجام والتوافق ، ويمكن أن يكون صاحب شخصية حالمة  
على جانب من اللطف والخيال  
يفضل الأعمال الفكرية أكثر من الأعمال اليدوية .


أحب الرقم 2 مدري أحسه هو بعد يحبني

تشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااات خيه

أختك إبتسامة

----------


## سمراء

تحياتي لج اخت امل بصراحة عجبني الموضوع وايد و ياريت ما تحرمينا من مرورك الحلو دايماً 
أختك سمراء

----------


## سمراء

:rolleyes:

----------


## Princess

هاياات بطيختي
اني 3 و 9
خخخ
حركتات هالموضوع
يسلمو حبابه
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## المظلومه

الرقم الذي احب

الرقم إثنين :



يمثل الإنسجام والتوافق ، ويمكن أن يكون صاحب شخصية حالمة 


على جانب من اللطف والخيال 


يفضل الأعمال الفكرية أكثر من الأعمال اليدوية .
مشكوره اختي على الموضوع
تحياتي : المظلومه

----------


## أمل الظهور

اشكر كل من تواجد عند ارقامي ...اسعدتوني 

سلمتم جميعا 

لاحرمنا مروركم الرائع

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
اخترت الرقم 
ثمانية
قبل ان اعلم المحتوى
شكرا اختي امل الظهور
تحياتي

----------


## أمل الظهور

شكرا لك اخ قزويني 

تواجد لا عدمناه 

يعطيك العافية

----------


## نبيل

سلام ياكرام
من الرقم 1 الى الرقم 9
عملت جولة والثانية فلم استقر على رقم
وجدت كل لارقام خوش 
تشكري الاخت الكريمة 
امل الظهور
 على الطرح الجميل
تحياتي

----------


## أمل الظهور

*وعليكم السلام* 

*عادل ماتبي تفرق بينهم ...*


*تشكر على المرور* 


*يعطيك العافية*

----------


## حنين الأمل

مشكور اخوي القلب الجريح 
انا الحين مش ذاكره التاريخ بالنجليزي
لي عوده انشاء الله ما انسى
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نبيل

سلام يا كرام
سلامتك من الجراح
طلع رقم
5
مشكور على المشاركة الحلوة اخي
 القلب الجريح
تحياتي

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*اعرف شخصيتك من رقمك المفضل , ابحث عن نفسك !هيا تعرفوا على شخصياتكم من خلال رقمكم المفضل وكلن من 1 حتى 9 .. بعد انتختار رقمك المفضل اقرا عن شخصيتك , هل هذه التي كتب عنها تحت الرقم الذي اخترته .



الرقم 1




**هو بداية كل شيء . وهذا الرقم يرمز إلى الكون وإلى كل ما يحتويه ويمكن اعتبارة الرقم الأقوى إلا أنله معنى خفياً أيضاً : فلأن الرقم 1هو أول كل شيء فهو بالتالي يعني كميةمجهولة,وبسبب ذلك يمكن أن نجده يثير بعض القلق والظلمة والفوضى . 

وأخيراً فهو يرمز إلى النفس البشرية النقية والأكثر إدراكاً. إن صاحب الرقم 1 غالباً ما يكون إنساناً متحفظاً لديه إحساس قويبقوة شخصيته ويريد أن يمشي منفرداً في الحياة . 







الرقم 2




**هو رقم الحب ,يمثل الجرأة , وهو يحملمعنى الازدواجية والتناقض بين المتقابلين . فهو إذاً رمز الأضداد: الخير والشر , الضوء والظلام, السعادة والحزن, الفضيلة والرذيلة .

صاحب هذا الرقمعاطفي وخيالي يعتمد على قوته في الإقناع ولديه شخصيه مزدوجة حيث يستطيع القيامبدورين متناقضين تماماً. 

إنه إنسان إجتماعي , يتمتع بمواهب فنية , ويتذوق الجمال والطبيعة والفن . وأكثر مايطمح في الحصول عليه هو الحب . 
لا يمكن للرقم2 أن يتطابق مع شخصية ثابتة ومستقرة , ولكن من الممكنأن يكون شخصيه شديد الجاذبية للآخرين.



الرقم3



**هو رقم الحياة , فهو يتكرر كثيراً في العقائد الدينية, والكتابات السحرية . وهو يرمز إلى عديد من الأشياء منها: الزمن والفلك, ,والموسيقى ,والهندسة .وهو رقم التفاهم الروحي, والمعرفة, والذكاء, وكل الفضائل. 


صاحب هذا الرقم ذو شخصية ذا مهارات عالية ,إنه شخص فردي كما هوالحال مع الرقم1. ولكنه على النقيض من الرقم 1 يمكنه أن يقيم علاقات صداقه حميمةتشارك الإهتمامات وتبادل الآراء والأفكار . 

إنه حاد الذهن, يتمتعبرؤية ثاقبة , دائماً مايقوم بتفسير الأمور مستخدماً معرفته في إيجاد معنى لكلالأشياء. وبسبب أنه متعدد المواهب فهو ينتقد نفسه ببساطة ويصدر أحكاماً جيدة علىأعماله.



إن صاحب هذا الرقم يفيض بالطاقة والحيوية , يقدر على أنينال إعجاب الآخرين , وحياته الحقيقية في العمل 


الرقم 4




**هو ينبوع الطبيعه ويرمز الىالاستمرار,والى مباديء الرياضيات الأولى , والى دورة الطبيعة بفصولها الأربعة ,والىالعالم باتجاهاته الأربعة .وهو يمثل كل الرغبات البشرية والطموحات مثل:الإزدهار, المجد, القوة والصداقة. 


إن هذا الرقم يحمل معنى القوة. إنه مفتاحالحياة البشرية وهو يعني الصحة والجمالوالحقيقة والانسجام والعدالة. 

أذا كان هذا هو رقمك فإنك تهتم بشؤون الحياة كثيراً وتتطلع علىالعالم المادي من حولك على حساب العالم الروحي. 

إن الرقم4 يمنحكالكثير من الفضائل فأنت: صادق,شجاع,قادر على محاربة الظلم ,سيد نفسك, توحي دائماًبالثقة لمن حولك,مؤمن بعملك,تفكيرك واضح ومنظم ,تفكر بمنطق وتحكم عقلك,ولديكالكفاءة والقوة في الثبات على معتقداتك مهما حدث. 
بسبب ارتباط صاحبهذا الرقم بالأرض وأتصالة بالطبيعة فهو يتأثر بدورة الفصول الأربعة,ورغم ثباتشخصيته فإن مزاجه يمكن أن يتبدل ويمر بفترات من القلق والفتور . ولكنه شخص عطوفيتحلى بالصبر والقلب الكبير.


الرقم5


**هو رقم الحيوية والإشعاع.ويرتبط بالنور والنماء, والحركةوالتغير .والحياة الاجتماعية والعلاقات الطيبة مع الآخرين. 

وكانالصينيون قديماً يربطون بينه وبين العناصر الخمسة والألوان الخمسة الأساسية . 

لأن الرقم 5 يقع في منتصف الطريق بين الصفر وال10 فإنه بالتالييمثل حلقة وصل بين كل الارقام. وبالتالي فهو من علامات الشخصية القوية التي تحب أنتكون في قلب الأحداث .
إذا كان هذا هو رقمك فإنك تمتلك القدرةاللغوية سواء في الكتابة أو التحدث.وأنت كثير الحركة والفضول لمعرفة كل شيء ,رغمأنك أحياناً قد تظهر شارد الذهن. 
صاحب هذا الرقم يحب الحياة كثيراومؤهل أن يكون في مركز قيادي لأنه يمتلك القدرة على احتواء المواقف وعدم إثارةمشاعر الغضب والعداء لدى مرؤوسيه. 
لا تتميز مشاعره بالثبات الدائملأنه شخص يحب التغيير ويتأثر بسرعة بالمواقف الجديدة. 




الرقم6


**هو رقم العطف والسلام ويعبر عنالانسجام.يرمز إلى التجدد والارتباط بالكون . وقديماً كان هذا الرقم يمثل أحياناًبمثلثين ملتحمين سوياً رمز لإتحاد عنصري الطبيعة الماء والنار . 

ومن الممكن أن يعني هذا الرقم السعي وراء الكمال والاستفادة منالتجربة والخطأ. صاحب هذا الرقم لديه الرغبة القوية ففي العملوالإنجاز, ولديه الأفكار والخطط والمشاريع التي تجذب الآخرين , يتمتع بالجرأةوالإقدام , إلا أنه يسبب لنفسه الكثير من المتاعب,ويسعى دائماً إلى أسلوب معقد فيحياته ثم يبحث عن الراحة . 
هو طيب وسخي عطوف ورقيق, أكثر إحساساًمما يظن الناس.. ولكنه رغم ذلك يشعر بالوحدة إلى حد ما. وهو يحب الاستقلال ويتجنبالارتباط لعلاقات وثيقة ,مغامر .. ولكنه يحتاج لقدر كبير من الحذر. 



الرقم 7


**هو الرقم الحارس . وهو غامض ومقدس, يجلب الحظ والثروة . ويرمز لنظام المجموعة الشمسية ,ولعجائب الدنياالسبع,ونشاطات الأرض وشؤون البشر. 


الرقم 7 هو رقم روحاني يؤثر علىنوعيه الشخصية .فمن الممكن أن تكون شديد التدين والإيمان. وغالباً ما يكون لعقلكالباطن دور في حياتك بشكل أو بآخر. 

صاحب هذا الرقم يستسلم كثيراًلأحلامه , يؤمن بالقدر و أن كثيراً من كثيراً من الأمور التي تصيبنا تكون خارجه عنإرادتنا . هو إنسان مخلص, ودود , يتميز بالرقة وطيبه القلب , يبدي ميلاً إلىالشفقة, يهتم بالجوهر, يشعر بالانسجام مع الطبيعة, يعبر عن حبه للطبيعة بحبهللحيوانات أو الاهتمام بالحدائق والزراعة. 


الرقم8



**يرمز هذا الرقم للثقة والاستقرار . وكانيقترن عند الإغريق بالمقدرة,حيث يقول مثلهم (كل الأشياء ثمانية (


ويسمى برقم العدالة لان بالمكان تقسيمه إلى أقسام متساوية. 

وهو يعني الإدراك الحسي والتفاهم . ويرمز إلى الانسجام العالمي وإلى البعث. 

صاحب هذا الرقم ذو شخصية متوازنة جداً, ومزاجمستقر,ونظرة متفائلة إلى الحياة وأساس متين من الثقة بالنفس . إن مصدر قوته هوقدرته على الجمع بين العاطفة والتفكير المنطقي.
يؤثر في الآخرينويقودهم ,حسن المشورة ,يحافظ على أسرار الآخرين,طيب, كريم النفس,يقدس الحياةالأسرية,ودود ,كريم, يفضل العيش في حياة هادئة . 



ومع أنه يقدرالحاضر ويجيد التعامل معه فإنه يفكر دائماً بالمستقبل الذي يتطلع إليه بثقة.ويضعالمشاريع البناة ويتخذ القرارات الطويلة الأجل بطريقه موضوعية

الرقم9


**يرمز هذا الرقمللقوه والكمال . وهو أكب الأرقام البسيطة . يقترن هذا الرقم بالإنجاز , 

وكان بعض المتصوفين القدامى يخشون هذا الرقم لاعتقادهم أن تأثيرهسيء. 

صاحب هذا الرقم ذو شخصيه قويه جداً يتمتع بالاستقلال والروحالثائرة لديه رغبه في الوصول إلى أعلى المستويات والإستفاده من قدراته ومواهبه , يتطلع إلى الإنجاز والنجاح ليس بدافع السيطرة بل لأنه يعشق النجاح , ويحب مواجههالتحديات والعيش في جو من الإثارة والتشويق . 
يفكر ويتصرف بسرعةفائقة ويمتلك طاقة كبيرة ولكنه غالباً ما يهدر الفرصة المتاحة له أو يسيء استخدامها , 
يميل إلى عدم الصبر في علاقاته مع الآخرين رغم أنه من الممكن أنيكون متوهج العاطفة ومحبوباً ,
وذلك لأن الرقم 9 هو رقم التغييرالذي يصعب التكهن به .*
*ملطووووووووووووووووووش* 
*تحياتي ..*

----------


## alzahrani33

3


يسلمووو       اشوف وش يطلع لي
 :wacko:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*تسلم أخوي .. الزهراني ..*
*شكرا لتواجدك الرائع دائما ..*
*ولا حرمني الله تواصلك ..*
*وأن شاء الله يكون رقم 3 حلو عليك ..*
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن ..*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*رقمي 4*

*يسلمووووووووووووووو*

----------


## "أنس الوجود"

الرقم 2

هو رقم الحب ,يمثل الجرأة , وهو يحملمعنى الازدواجية والتناقض بين المتقابلين . فهو إذاً رمز الأضداد: الخير والشر , الضوء والظلام, السعادة والحزن, الفضيلة والرذيلة .
صاحب هذا الرقمعاطفي وخيالي يعتمد على قوته في الإقناع ولديه شخصيه مزدوجة حيث يستطيع القيامبدورين متناقضين تماماً. 
إنه إنسان إجتماعي , يتمتع بمواهب فنية , ويتذوق الجمال والطبيعة والفن . وأكثر مايطمح في الحصول عليه هو الحب . 
لا يمكن للرقم2 أن يتطابق مع شخصية ثابتة ومستقرة , ولكن من الممكنأن يكون شخصيه شديد الجاذبية للآخرين

*يسلمووووووو ع الموصوع الرائع..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*المشاكسة ..*

*أنس الوجود ..*

*شكرا لتواجدكم الرائع في صفحتي المتواضعة ..*
*ولا حرمني الله أطلالتكم الأروع ..*
*دمتم بحفظ الله ورعايتة ..*

----------


## Hussain.T

*رقمي8
يسلمووووو*

----------


## أُخرىْ

انا اخترت 8
يسلموا

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*شبل الطفوف ..*

*بسمهـ ..*

*شكرا لتواجدكم الرائع ..*
*ولا حرمني الله تواصلكم ..*
*دمتم بحفظ الله ورعايتة ..*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

_الرقم 2




_*هو رقم الحب ,يمثل الجرأة , وهو يحملمعنى الازدواجية والتناقض بين المتقابلين . فهو إذاً رمز الأضداد: الخير والشر , الضوء والظلام, السعادة والحزن, الفضيلة والرذيلة .

صاحب هذا الرقمعاطفي وخيالي يعتمد على قوته في الإقناع ولديه شخصيه مزدوجة حيث يستطيع القيامبدورين متناقضين تماماً. 

إنه إنسان إجتماعي , يتمتع بمواهب فنية , ويتذوق الجمال والطبيعة والفن . وأكثر مايطمح في الحصول عليه هو الحب . 
لا يمكن للرقم2 أن يتطابق مع شخصية ثابتة ومستقرة , ولكن من الممكنأن يكون شخصيه شديد الجاذبية للآخرين.

طلعت شخصيتي تشبهني شوي*
_........ حركات_ 
_مشكورة خية على الطرح_
_تسلمين_
_مأجورين_

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_أيلوووووووووووووووول .._
_شكرا لتواجدك الرائع في صفحتي المتواضعة .._
_ولا حرمني الله تواصلك .._
_ورقم 2 حلو .._
_وأكيد أنتي أحلى .._
_دمتي بحفظ الرحمن .._

----------


## لذة غرام

_الرقم3



_*هو رقم الحياة , فهو يتكرر كثيراً في العقائد الدينية, والكتابات السحرية . وهو يرمز إلى عديد من الأشياء منها: الزمن والفلك, ,والموسيقى ,والهندسة .وهو رقم التفاهم الروحي, والمعرفة, والذكاء, وكل الفضائل. 


صاحب هذا الرقم ذو شخصية ذا مهارات عالية ,إنه شخص فردي كما هوالحال مع الرقم1. ولكنه على النقيض من الرقم 1 يمكنه أن يقيم علاقات صداقه حميمةتشارك الإهتمامات وتبادل الآراء والأفكار . 

إنه حاد الذهن, يتمتعبرؤية ثاقبة , دائماً مايقوم بتفسير الأمور مستخدماً معرفته في إيجاد معنى لكلالأشياء. وبسبب أنه متعدد المواهب فهو ينتقد نفسه ببساطة ويصدر أحكاماً جيدة علىأعماله.



إن صاحب هذا الرقم يفيض بالطاقة والحيوية , يقدر على أنينال إعجاب الآخرين , وحياته الحقيقية في العمل* 

_يسلموووو يالغلا ع الطرح المميز_

_تقبلي مروري_

_لذة غرام_

----------


## واحة العالم

_الرقم 7


_*هو الرقم الحارس . وهو غامض ومقدس, يجلب الحظ والثروة . ويرمز لنظام المجموعة الشمسية ,ولعجائب الدنياالسبع,ونشاطات الأرض وشؤون البشر.*
*تسلمي على الموضوع 


*

----------


## همسة ألم

رقمي 5 و 3 بس أكثر شي 3
أروح أشوف والله يستر  :wacko:

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

_الرقم5


_*هو رقم الحيوية والإشعاع.ويرتبط بالنور والنماء, والحركةوالتغير .والحياة الاجتماعية والعلاقات الطيبة مع الآخرين. 

وكانالصينيون قديماً يربطون بينه وبين العناصر الخمسة والألوان الخمسة الأساسية . 

لأن الرقم 5 يقع في منتصف الطريق بين الصفر وال10 فإنه بالتالييمثل حلقة وصل بين كل الارقام. وبالتالي فهو من علامات الشخصية القوية التي تحب أنتكون في قلب الأحداث .
إذا كان هذا هو رقمك فإنك تمتلك القدرةاللغوية سواء في الكتابة أو التحدث.وأنت كثير الحركة والفضول لمعرفة كل شيء ,رغمأنك أحياناً قد تظهر شارد الذهن. 
صاحب هذا الرقم يحب الحياة كثيراومؤهل أن يكون في مركز قيادي لأنه يمتلك القدرة على احتواء المواقف وعدم إثارةمشاعر الغضب والعداء لدى مرؤوسيه. 
لا تتميز مشاعره بالثبات الدائملأنه شخص يحب التغيير ويتأثر بسرعة بالمواقف الجديدة. 


يسلموووووووووو*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_لذة غرام .._
_شكرا لتواجدك في صفحتي المتواضعة .._
_ولا حرمني الله أطلالتك الرائعة .._
_دمتي بحفظ الرحمن .._

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_واحة العالم .._
_شكرا حبيبتي لتواجدك الرائع .._
_ولا حرمني الله تواصلك .._
_وجعل الله أيامك كلها واحة خضراء .._
_تزخر بالسعادة والراحة .._
_دمتي بحفظ الرحمن .._

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_همسة ألم .._
_شكرا لتواجدك الرائع .._
_ولا حرمني الله أطلا لتك الأروع .._
_دمتي بحفظ الرحمن .._

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_دنــــــــــــــــــيا الأحلام .._
_تسلمين حبيبتي عاالتواصل الرائع .._
_نورت صفحتي بوجودك .._
_جعل الله أيامك ملؤها أحلام سعيدة متحققة .._
_أن شاء الله .._
_دمتي بحفظ الرحمن .._

----------


## عنيده

_الرقم 2




__هو رقم الحب ,يمثل الجرأة , وهو يحملمعنى الازدواجية والتناقض بين المتقابلين . فهو إذاً رمز الأضداد: الخير والشر , الضوء والظلام, السعادة والحزن, الفضيلة والرذيلة .

صاحب هذا الرقمعاطفي وخيالي يعتمد على قوته في الإقناع ولديه شخصيه مزدوجة حيث يستطيع القيامبدورين متناقضين تماماً. 

إنه إنسان إجتماعي , يتمتع بمواهب فنية , ويتذوق الجمال والطبيعة والفن . وأكثر مايطمح في الحصول عليه هو الحب . 
لا يمكن للرقم2 أن يتطابق مع شخصية ثابتة ومستقرة , ولكن من الممكنأن يكون شخصيه شديد الجاذبية للآخرين._ 
_هذا اللي اخترته يسلمووو ع الموضوع_ _

_

----------


## تأبط بودره

*يوه..*
*أنا رقمي المفضل مو موجود!!!*
*37.5 <<< إطلع بررررره..*


_الرقم8_
*يرمز هذا الرقم للثقة والاستقرار . وكان يقترن عند الإغريق بالمقدرة,حيث يقول مثلهم (كل الأشياء ثمانية)ويسمى برقم العدالة لان بالمكان تقسيمه إلى أقسام متساوية.* 
_وهو يعني الإدراك الحسي والتفاهم . ويرمز إلى الانسجام العالمي وإلى البعث._
_صاحب هذا الرقم ذو شخصية متوازنة جداً, ومزاج مستقر,ونظرة متفائلة إلى الحياة وأساس متين من الثقة بالنفس . إن مصدر قوته هو قدرته على الجمع بين العاطفة والتفكير المنطقي._
_يؤثر في الآخرين ويقودهم ,حسن المشورة ,يحافظ على أسرار الآخرين,طيب, كريم النفس,يقدس الحياة الأسرية,ودود ,كريم, يفضل العيش في حياة هادئة ._ 





*عفر ما ينطبق على من هالكلام كله إلا كلمة إغريق!!* 









*يسلمو ع الموضوع الرائع*
*لا عدمناكم*
*تسلمون مليون*

----------


## احساس دافي

رقمي 9
يسلموووووووو

----------


## زهرة الصباح

الرقم 2

هو رقم الحب ,يمثل الجرأة , وهو يحملمعنى الازدواجية والتناقض بين المتقابلين . فهو إذاً رمز الأضداد: الخير والشر , الضوء والظلام, السعادة والحزن, الفضيلة والرذيلة .
صاحب هذا الرقمعاطفي وخيالي يعتمد على قوته في الإقناع ولديه شخصيه مزدوجة حيث يستطيع القيامبدورين متناقضين تماماً. 
إنه إنسان إجتماعي , يتمتع بمواهب فنية , ويتذوق الجمال والطبيعة والفن . وأكثر مايطمح في الحصول عليه هو الحب . 
لا يمكن للرقم2 أن يتطابق مع شخصية ثابتة ومستقرة , ولكن من الممكنأن يكون شخصيه شديد الجاذبية للآخرين

يعطيك العافيه خيه ع الطرح الراااااااااااائع

بانتظار جديدك

----------


## وردة عشق

_الرقم3



هو رقم الحياة , فهو يتكرر كثيراً في العقائد الدينية, والكتابات السحرية . وهو يرمز إلى عديد من الأشياء منها: الزمن والفلك, ,والموسيقى ,والهندسة .وهو رقم التفاهم الروحي, والمعرفة, والذكاء, وكل الفضائل._
يسلمووووووووووووو خيتي
تحياتي

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

رقم 5

يسلمو ويعطيك العافيه على الطرح

----------


## أسير الحرمان

الرقم 3
يسلمووووووووووووووووو
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## كبرياء

_الرقم 4_

_يسلموووووووووووو على الموضوع الراائع_ 

_ماننح ـــــــرم جديدكـ ؛؛_

_تح ـــــــــيااتوو_

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_عنيدة .._
_شكرا لتواجدك الرائع .._
_ولا حرمني الله إطلالتك الأروع .._
_دمتي بحفظ الرحمن .._

----------


## لحن الخلود

_الرقم3



_*هو رقم الحياة , فهو يتكرر كثيراً في العقائد الدينية, والكتابات السحرية . وهو يرمز إلى عديد من الأشياء منها: الزمن والفلك, ,والموسيقى ,والهندسة .وهو رقم التفاهم الروحي, والمعرفة, والذكاء, وكل الفضائل. 


صاحب هذا الرقم ذو شخصية ذا مهارات عالية ,إنه شخص فردي كما هوالحال مع الرقم1. ولكنه على النقيض من الرقم 1 يمكنه أن يقيم علاقات صداقه حميمةتشارك الإهتمامات وتبادل الآراء والأفكار . 

إنه حاد الذهن, يتمتعبرؤية ثاقبة , دائماً مايقوم بتفسير الأمور مستخدماً معرفته في إيجاد معنى لكلالأشياء. وبسبب أنه متعدد المواهب فهو ينتقد نفسه ببساطة ويصدر أحكاماً جيدة علىأعماله.



إن صاحب هذا الرقم يفيض بالطاقة والحيوية , يقدر على أنينال إعجاب الآخرين , وحياته الحقيقية في العمل 


احم احم* 
*تسلمين خيتو على الطرح الرائع يعطيك الف الف عافية*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_تأبط بوردة .._
_ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن .._
_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد .._
_منور ماشاء الله .._
_بس أحنا ما عندنا 37.5 .._
_بس حياك الله نسوي لك هاالرقم ولا يهمك .._
_بس لايدور راسك علينا .._
_أجمع 3+7*5 وأجمع الناتج_ 
_لحد ما توصل لأكبر عدد من الموجودين .._ 
_حياك الله أخوك .._
_كل يوم تعال .._
_يسلمووو اخوي عاالتواجد .._
_ولا عدمت تواصلك الرائع .._
_دمت بحفظ الباري .._

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_أحساس دافي .._
_شكرا لتواجدك الرائع.._
_ولا عدمت طلتك الرائعة .._
_دمتي بحفظ الرحمن .._

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_زهرة الصباح .._
_وردة عشق .._
_لحن الوفاء .._
_أسير الحرمان .._
_شكرا لتواجدكم هنا في متصفحي المتواضع .._
_ولا حرمت من تواصلكم الرائع .._
_دمتم بحفظ الرحمن ورعايتة .._

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_كبرياء .._
_شكرا لتواجدك الرائع في متصفحي .._
_ولا عدمت إطلالتك المتميزة .._
_دمتي بحفظ الباري .._

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_لحن الخلود .._
_ياهلا ومرحبا .._
_نورتي الموضوع ومحتواه .._
_شكرا لتواجدك هنا في متصفحي المتواضع .._
_ولا عدمت طلتك البهية .._
_دمتي بحفظ الرحمن ورعايتة .._

----------


## وردة البستان

_الرقم 1




_*هو بداية كل شيء . وهذا الرقم يرمز إلى الكون وإلى كل ما يحتويه ويمكن اعتبارة الرقم الأقوى إلا أنله معنى خفياً أيضاً : فلأن الرقم 1هو أول كل شيء فهو بالتالي يعني كميةمجهولة,وبسبب ذلك يمكن أن نجده يثير بعض القلق والظلمة والفوضى . 

وأخيراً فهو يرمز إلى النفس البشرية النقية والأكثر إدراكاً. إن صاحب الرقم 1 غالباً ما يكون إنساناً متحفظاً لديه إحساس قويبقوة شخصيته ويريد أن يمشي منفرداً في الحيا**ة*

*يسلمو ع الطرح*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_وردة البستان .._
_شكرا لتواجدك الرائع .._
_ولا حرمني الله تواصلك الأروع .._
_دمتي بحفظ الباري .._

----------


## أميرة السحاب

_هو ينبوع الطبيعه ويرمز الىالاستمرار,والى مباديء الرياضيات الأولى , والى دورة الطبيعة بفصولها الأربعة ,والىالعالم باتجاهاته الأربعة .وهو يمثل كل الرغبات البشرية والطموحات مثل:الإزدهار, المجد, القوة والصداقة. 


إن هذا الرقم يحمل معنى القوة. إنه مفتاحالحياة البشرية وهو يعني الصحة والجمالوالحقيقة والانسجام والعدالة. 

أذا كان هذا هو رقمك فإنك تهتم بشؤون الحياة كثيراً وتتطلع علىالعالم المادي من حولك على حساب العالم الروحي. 

إن الرقم4 يمنحكالكثير من الفضائل فأنت: صادق,شجاع,قادر على محاربة الظلم ,سيد نفسك, توحي دائماًبالثقة لمن حولك,مؤمن بعملك,تفكيرك واضح ومنظم ,تفكر بمنطق وتحكم عقلك,ولديكالكفاءة والقوة في الثبات على معتقداتك مهما حدث. 
بسبب ارتباط صاحبهذا الرقم بالأرض وأتصالة بالطبيعة فهو يتأثر بدورة الفصول الأربعة,ورغم ثباتشخصيته فإن مزاجه يمكن أن يتبدل ويمر بفترات من القلق والفتور . ولكنه شخص عطوفيتحلى بالصبر والقلب الكبير._


يعطيك العافية

----------


## دموع جارفه

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره عمو الغاليه ..
موضوع حلو جدا ورقمي المفضل هو 7 ... بس ماينطبق عليي...
تقبلي مروري..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_أميرة السحاب .._
_الله يعافيك خيه .._
_وحياك الله نورتي .._
_دمتي بحفظ الباري .._

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_هلا وغلا .._
_العفو حبيبتي ..دمووووع_
_ولا عدمت إطلالتك الرااااائعة .._
_دمتي بحفظ الباري .._

----------


## حلم فنانه

*الرقم5


**هو رقم الحيوية والإشعاع.ويرتبط بالنور والنماء, والحركةوالتغير .والحياة الاجتماعية والعلاقات الطيبة مع الآخرين. 

وكانالصينيون قديماً يربطون بينه وبين العناصر الخمسة والألوان الخمسة الأساسية . 

لأن الرقم 5 يقع في منتصف الطريق بين الصفر وال10 فإنه بالتالييمثل حلقة وصل بين كل الارقام. وبالتالي فهو من علامات الشخصية القوية التي تحب أنتكون في قلب الأحداث .
إذا كان هذا هو رقمك فإنك تمتلك القدرةاللغوية سواء في الكتابة أو التحدث.وأنت كثير الحركة والفضول لمعرفة كل شيء ,رغمأنك أحياناً قد تظهر شارد الذهن. 
صاحب هذا الرقم يحب الحياة كثيراومؤهل أن يكون في مركز قيادي لأنه يمتلك القدرة على احتواء المواقف وعدم إثارةمشاعر الغضب والعداء لدى مرؤوسيه. 
لا تتميز مشاعره بالثبات الدائملأنه شخص يحب التغيير ويتأثر بسرعة بالمواقف الجديدة. 
*
*يسلموووووووووووووو*
*خيتو* 
*تحياتيــ...
**
*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_يسلم قلبك حبيبتي حلم .._
_شكرا لتواجدك .._
_ولا حرمت تواصلك الرااائع .._
_دمتي بحفظ الراحمن .._

----------


## روائع القصص

اني رقمي ( 5 )




يسلموووووووووووووووو




على الموضوع




رووعة

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_الروعة تكمن في تواجدك اوخية .._
_لا عدمت عذوبة إطلالتك .._
_كوني بالقرب من هنا دااااائما .._
_دمتي بحفظ الباري .._

----------


## Princess

ياعيني على الفلاااافه  :wink:  :toung: 

تسلمي خيه على الطرح
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_وياعيني على روحك الحلوة .._
_يسلم قلبك حبيبتي .._
_شكرا لتواجدك في متصفحي المتواضع .._
_ولا عدمت عذوبة إطلالتك .._
_دمتي بحفظ الباري .._

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*الله يعطيك العافية عزيزتي للدموع إحساس ..* 
*الرقم 2..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_الله يعافيك خيتي .._
_إحساس وحكاية .._
_شكرا لتواجدك هنا في متصفحي المتواضع .._
_ولا عدمت عذوبة إطلالتك الراااااائعة .._
_دمتي بحفظ الباري .._

----------


## hope

*رقم 4*

*يسلموو على الطرررح ..*

*يعطيك الف عافيه ..*

*تحياتي*
*حور*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_أحلى حور .._
_شكرا لتواجدك هنا في متصفحي المتواضع .._
_ولا عدمت إطلالتك العذب دااااائما .._
_منورة خيتي .._
_دمتي بحفظ الباري .._

----------


## جررريح الررروح

_الرقم 7


__هو الرقم الحارس . وهو غامض ومقدس, يجلب الحظ والثروة . ويرمز لنظام المجموعة الشمسية ,ولعجائب الدنياالسبع,ونشاطات الأرض وشؤون البشر. 


الرقم 7 هو رقم روحاني يؤثر علىنوعيه الشخصية .فمن الممكن أن تكون شديد التدين والإيمان. وغالباً ما يكون لعقلكالباطن دور في حياتك بشكل أو بآخر. 

صاحب هذا الرقم يستسلم كثيراًلأحلامه , يؤمن بالقدر و أن كثيراً من كثيراً من الأمور التي تصيبنا تكون خارجه عنإرادتنا . هو إنسان مخلص, ودود , يتميز بالرقة وطيبه القلب , يبدي ميلاً إلىالشفقة, يهتم بالجوهر, يشعر بالانسجام مع الطبيعة, يعبر عن حبه للطبيعة بحبهللحيوانات أو الاهتمام بالحدائق والزراعة._

*يسلمو خيتو على الطرح الحلو*
*وعساك على القوة*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_الله يقويك أخوي .._
_شكرا لتواجدك الراااااائع في متصفحي .._
_ولا عدمت تواصلك الأروع .._
_دمت بحفظ الباري .._

----------


## ورده محمديه

بصراحه طلع الناتج 10 
(غير موجود )
على العموم مشكورين 
لا عدمت جديدك

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

مشكوره على الموضوع

انا طلع اللى الرقم 5

واحب الرقم 9

تحياتي

----------


## ياجرح

طلع لي الرقم 7

----------


## ياجرح

وردة محمدية  طلع لش الرقم 10

تجمعين 1+0=1

رقمش 1

----------


## نجمه سهيل

طلع رقمـــــ 9 ــــــي

شكرآ على الطرح

----------


## اه لوجدك يازينب

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع بصراحة عجبني واجد
طلع لي رقم 6 موفقين

----------


## فدوى الك روحي

طلع لي رقم(9)
سلمتي اخييه ..
ننتظر جديدك
تقبلي تحيااتي اختك
روحـــــــ فدوى الك ــــــي

----------


## همسة ألم

طلع لي رقم 3 وشو رايكم ؟؟
بسلمووووووووووووووووو أخي على الطرح الحلو

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

رقم شخصيتي 4

يسلمو خيه

----------


## مريم المقدسة

طلع لى رقم 7 يسلموا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

طلع رقمي 6 
يسلمو غناتي على الموضوع الحلوه

----------


## صالح البري

شكرا

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*كل الشكر لـ جميل توقفكم ،،* 
*وعذوبهـ إطلالتكم ،،* 
*لا عدمنااااااكم ،،*
*تحياااااااااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## شوق المحبة

2 تحب مساعدة الغير وتشعر معهم : أنت لا تبحث عن لفت الانتباه ، وتتفهم مشاعر من حولك لذا تبحث عن دور مساعد في الحياة . أنت طيب وتراعي حقوق الآخرين ، وتبحث عن التوازن والانسجام . لديك قدرة مميزة على تهدئة الناس وحل المشاكل مما يمكنك أن تكون مصلح اجتماعي أو سياسي ناجح . ولأنك إنسان متعاون ن يكون العمل ضمن فريق هو الأنسب لك ، نقطة ضعفك هي عدم قدرتك على اتخاذ القرارات ..


يــ س ــلموو على رووع ــة هذا الطررح ..


تـ ح ـياتي ..

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

رقمي 8 .. لكن ما احس كل شي مضبوط   :amuse: ..
يسلمو ع الموضوع المسّلي ..

----------


## المتحير

طلع لي رقم 5

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*جزيل الشكر لـ جمال تواجدكم ،،*
*أخواني و أخواتي ،،*
*يعطيكم ربي العااااافيهـ ،،*
*لا عدمناكم ،،*
*تحياااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*طلع لي رقم 3*



*يسلمو ع الطرح الرائع*

----------

